# acer aspire one D255E webcam not working



## justbereal (Jul 6, 2011)

it worked perfectly fine until it installed updates, now it won't work. It works when used directly through the logitech software, but doesn't work for other computer applications such as gmail, facebook, skype, etc. basically anything you really use a webcam for.


----------



## Roardawg (Apr 11, 2011)

Please specify what updates. Windows? Or did you update the driver to the webcam. If you updated the driver, you can rollback the update and it should work if it worked before. To view this, click start => left click computer => Properties => Device manager. 
Hope this Helped! -Roar


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSf ;

Above start button type in search box DEVICE MANAGER and uninstall your webcam 

then download your driver & software from below link and install.

Restart your computer.

Acer Aspire One D255E (AOD255E) Windows 7 Drivers (32 bit-x86) | GetDriver


----------



## justbereal (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for your help:

On my netbook, I'm using Windows 7. According to your instructions, there was no option to roll back the driver to previously installed updates. However, on my dell inspiron with windows vista, it DID have the option. Is it not available on windows 7? if not, any other way that you could roll back the driver update?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

a number of drivers uninstall the old drivers when installing new ones to avoid old and new conflicting with one another


----------

